# Dishes?



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

Growing up camping my folks had melamine plates. I just had cheapo stuff in our pop up but now that we are "moving up" I want to buy some nice melamine plates. I am having a terrible time finding any. Saw a really nice set at Linen n Things online but they are discontinued.

Found some really cute rooster ones on ebay but it is only a service for 4 (there are 6 of us)

All the stuff that I have seen in target and elsewhere are kind of retro far out patterns.

I would go with just plain old corelle but that means stuffing the cabinets with pillows for travel and also don't want broken glass while camping.

What does everyone else have?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Growing up camping my mom had four metal plates that I have no idea where she got. Those things were ancient 30 years ago







. We camped in a volkswagen camper, space was tight so she only carried four plates, four forks, etc. Lose something and you were out of luck.

We carry 4 plastic bowls and dinner plates with a flowery border and 4 plastic wine glasses for those special occasions







The rest of the time we use paper or styrofoam.

Mike


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We bought Corelle dishes and bowls at the Corning Outlet near our house. I cut up the foam type shelf liner to put between the plates and bowls. We haven't had any breakage so far and we have been on some bumpy roads. We also take along styrofoam plates, of course, for those quick sandwich meals.


----------



## missouricamper (Jun 28, 2004)

I got ours at Bed, Bath and Beyond. They match the (green) interior perfectly. I also saw some really nice ones at Kohl's, and I wished I'd waited.

Both BB and B and Linen's and Things have called other stores to find discontinued items for me. I bought some dishes there one time and ended up getting them from 3 different stores, one that was hundreds of miles away. They even shipped them to my home for free. So, if you find something you really like, have them do a search.

I do have to agree with you though, for some reason Melamine is either ugly or expensive - I don't understand that. And I HATE paper plates.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I thought I had heard that you weren't supposed to use melamine in a microwave. I don't know if that's right or not.

Anyway, we bought some small compartmentalized plain white corelle plates at an outlet. They work great for camping. The compartmentalized idea is wonderful for the kids, the beans stay out of the fruit salad. We keep them in a drawer and don't use anything to prevent breakage. They just don't break. That Corelle stuff is pretty tough. We also got some small matching bowls, I think they call them rice bowls. They work good too.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

My wife found some plastic plates and bowls at the Christmas Tree Shop, I think. They were real cheap, but are decent. We use paper plates alot though, and only use the "good" stuff for special occasions.

We do have some heavy china coffee mugs, cause coffee tastes better coming out of them, and don't use styrofoam too often.

Tim


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

We went to the local restaurant supply store and bought several of the rectangular separated cafeteria trays. Totally unbreakable, easy to carry, and good for lots of food







.

They were only a couple of dollars each. An Army Navy store might have them also.

Jared


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We're using Corelle too and take no special precaution to protect it. Just stack the plates in the cabinet and close the door. No trouble after towing this way for 1500+ miles. My wife did put down some of that grip fabric on the bottom of the cabinet though.

Corelle is indestructable! I could have died when we were buying it in Wal-Mart. Martha and I are in the plate aisle looking at this stuff and she looks at me and says "ya know, you can drop this stuff and it wont break. Wanna see?" I'm a low key guy and reply "NO!". So she just smiles







and lifts the dinner plate in her hands up to about chest level and lets it go!! I was so embarrased as about 10 people all stop and look to see what the terrible racket is all about.

Yes, the plate was just fine and we bought the set.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I want to meet your wife -- in my family it would be the other way around!

Great story. We use some kinda plastic plates and stacking cups that get stuck together when it gets cold.







I tried to argue for nice stuff for the camper and this is what we got. I'm glad I didn't say to go cheap!


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

Paper plates. Not only don't you not have to wash them, they come in handy for starting the campfire


----------



## Campfire Squad (Nov 15, 2004)

We too have corelle dishes. I have a shelf liner that I picked up at a local dollar store. We have never ( knock on wood) had a problem. We tried the " plastic plates", and well I broke them by dropping them on the pavement.

As we pack up to leave, I make sure they are stacked on top of each other and off we go.

California Jim, I love your wife's walmart experiment.









Amy


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey, Calif Jim, that is such a good story! Wonder how those guys and gals watching the surviellance videos enjoyed it!









We had a trial here that I was involved in (not the defendant, thank you very much) and let me tell you, they film everything!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hey Californa Jim,
I agree Corell is USSUALLY indestructable,in fact my brother in law decided he had to prove it to my kids.
Now I have to sort of set a scene for you.
We're sitting eating our first meal on our first trip out and my brother in law was there. One of the kids asked "WHY did you buy Glass plate for the TT"?
With that without blinking an eye my brother in law picks up a plate and says because they don't break & whips it across the gravel campsite.
The kids and the wife almost died as he goes over and calmly picks up the plate,fully intacked. 
Ours have traveled 2500 + miles without any problems (knock wood).








Don


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Man, I'm going to go get some Corell just so I can do demos!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

BigBadBrain said:


> Man, I'm going to go get some Corell just so I can do demos!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto on the Corell - bought them at an Outlet Mall. So far our 3 kids have not manage to break any of them. CJ - I am glad none of my kids witnessed your wife's experiment. I can only imagine my kids copy her









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Growing up camping my mom had four metal plates that I have no idea where she got. Those things were ancient 30 years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you have those colored metal cups too? We did and I still remember the taste those darn things left in my mouth...but we never broke one.









Jim


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

I love Corelle, just don't know if if I want to add all that extra weight. I have been looking at very pricey pfaltzgraff melamine dishes. We are going to my mother in laws on Sunday so I figure a stop to the Lee outlet stores will be needed. There I can go check out the Corelle at the Corning store and the melamine at the Pfaltzgraff store. LOL


----------



## Roloaddict (Oct 29, 2004)

Because of the weight issue, I didn't want to use Corelle in the trailer. Yes, it does chip. I have a cabinet full in my kitchen!

I, too, went looking for the melmac dishes from childhood. Found some "designer" ones for waaaay toooo much $$$. Then I found the "microwave" plates at Walmart. They are light, microwavable and don't break. My only complaint is they could be a little larger, but they work just fine. We also have plastic paper plate holders. No washing involved!
H.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Outbackers,

I, too, remember melmac/melamine dishware.

I did a Google search and found lots of "hits", Ebay included. One I thought was particluarly intersting was www.kidsmartliving.com/benplasdrina.html

There were several patterns and colors.

Mark


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

j1mfrog said:


> I thought I had heard that you weren't supposed to use melamine in a microwave. I don't know if that's right or not.
> 
> [snapback]25667[/snapback]​


plain melamine plates should be fine in a microware, not sure about printed ones. Melamine is a great electrical insulator.

I was born, and raised in Boonton NJ, home of Boontonware (do a google search!) I grew up with Boontonware, not sure if I want it in my trailer!!!







maybe I can use it to level my trailer!!


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

I thought melamine got really hot in the microwave? We use the plastic plates and bowls (got ours at Target about 5 years ago). They're really large and we've enjoyed them. The one bad thing about the plastic is that they do get cut marks on them from cutting steak. I make sure to wash them in really hot water because I worry about e-coli eminating from those cut marks.

I'm in the market to replace them anyway, might go the Corelle route.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

outtatown,

I think I read somewhere on one of the websites I looked at that you weren't supposed to put melamine dishes in the micorwave for longer than 2 minutes.







Can't put them in any _commercial_ microwave.

And they all seem quite pricey, if you ask me.

Mark


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

The problem with melamine plastic in the microwave is the heat from the food can melt the plastic. There is nothing inside the plastic for the microwave to excite (heat) but when the food on top gets too hot the plastic can melt.

Jared


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Many years ago I bought Le Menu frozen dinners and thought "Hey these plates are to good to throw away".







They are as heavy as the melamine, but smaller than the average plate (about 8"). They have served me well as camping plates for over 20 yrs.









It is sad to note that I don't think Campbells make Le Menu anymore (I think the heavey duty plates caused them not to profitable)


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just thought I'd update sojme of y'all on the choices of melamine dinnerware.

Our local HEB grocery has some in stock (and has had for the past couple of weeks) and selling plates, bowls, glasses, mixing bowls and some saucers. All at supposedly "close out" prices. Picked up some for the TT in green and blue. Beats the plastic stuff we've been using.

Mark


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

We went with the Corelle dishes and just put napkins between them when we put them in the cabinet. We only carry service for four people (dinner plates, bowls, dessert plates, and coffe mugs). We do used paper for quick sandwiches on the road. I am not going to eat steak off of a paper plate as long as I can help it.

Gary


----------



## Sally (Feb 13, 2005)

Thes have been interesting! I think I am going to buy some correlle for the house, for when we do cook outs and stuff. I havent had any broken dishes yet, but with 20 kids running around and those stories I'm gonna have to go shopping.

As for the camper: I must still be living in the world of pop ups and tents because I can't see buying that kind of stuff for the camper. I guess if you are full timing it with no kids, but I like the idea of little or no dishes. I have 4 plastic plates, bowls, and cups. oh and of course the stainless steel coffee cups.







I dont hardly ever use them unless we are eating something like steak that is hard to deal with on paper/foam plates. I guess I just prefer throwing almost everything in the trash when I am done! then I can sit down and have my beer sooner! LOL

sally


----------



## mdub (Oct 19, 2004)

Gee, I meant to reply to this ages ago, I must be way older than everybody else, because I have had Corelle dishes break on me twice in my life. They break into very small schards(sp?) and it usually happens when you drop a bunch of them together. The last time it happened I dropped either 5 or 6 getting them out of the dishwasher and could not even tell how many had broken, they wre broken in such small pieces.
I also used the Le Menu plates daily in my household (they were such a great size) for (no kidding) 15 years after they stopped making them. Wish I had saved them for camping, but the smaller Corelle Lunchion Plates are what we now use at home to supplement regular size plates.
As for the Melamine, thats what I had planned to buy for our new camper, but then noticed all the cheaper ones said "not recommended for microwave" on the back. They have come out with a new kind that is much more expensive and not nearly as cute, but is microwavable safe. Haven't decided what to do when we go fulltiming, but for now I like paper with one of those plastic paper plate holders under it. I put a bunch on the holder and after using peal off however many the food soaked through to. - usually only one or two. At least you don't have to clean them!


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Speaking of metal dishes....my parents also had them......way before I was born. Since I'm the baby of the family, they eventually got passed to me. I still have 3 metal bowls. They have to be at least 50 years old. While you can't put them in the microwave, they are good to keep hot food hot, or cold food cold. I usually put the sausage in them before making up the pancakes. It always brings back memories when using them. And the best thing: they don't break









Have a great day! sunny


----------



## 3kids2dogs (May 19, 2005)

Before I got married, I used to backpack and only carried a tupperware bowl to eat out of and a small, aluminum cookset. When we upgraded to a popup, I saw no reason to continue eating off of plastic!

I've always used Corelle dishes since our popup days. We're now on our 2nd travel trailer. I had carried both melamine (sp?) for outside use and Corelle for inside the trailer --- but that was a little over the top. We never trusted the melamine with hot meat right off the grill (or the steak knife marks) and I've only ever had one small Corelle bowl ever break. I store mine stacked in the cupboard above the sink -- no extra protection needed. Unlike the pantry door, the over-the-sink door has never come open while traveling.

I just sprung for a brand new set of Corelle dishes for our new '05 26RS. I hadn't planned on doing so but then saw Corelle's Textured Leaves pattern. It perfectly matches the off-white and Jasmine interior of our Outback. I felt pretty decadent (and a little guilty) for splurging until my husband reminded me that since we are still using the sheets and towels we used with our first pop-up, I wasn't exactly breaking the bank! (The towels and sheets are Lands End overstocks from 12+ years ago and are of such excellent quality that they still look and feel fabulous. But now that the dishes match the Outback, I wonder how long I'll be able to refrain from updating everything else? I think I know what will be on my birthday and Christmas lists this year!)


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

3kids2dogs said:


> Before I got married, I used to backpack and only carried a tupperware bowl to eat out of and a small, aluminum cookset. When we upgraded to a popup, I saw no reason to continue eating off of plastic!
> 
> I've always used Corelle dishes since our popup days. We're now on our 2nd travel trailer. I had carried both melamine (sp?) for outside use and Corelle for inside the trailer --- but that was a little over the top. We never trusted the melamine with hot meat right off the grill (or the steak knife marks) and I've only ever had one small Corelle bowl ever break. I store mine stacked in the cupboard above the sink -- no extra protection needed. Unlike the pantry door, the over-the-sink door has never come open while traveling.
> 
> ...


action W did tent camping and popup too. When we got our 27RSDR I looked at this thread too. I found a Corelle pattern too. Its got an off white background and Herbs ,Thyme something is the pattern name . It really looks nice in the OB, Fawn is our interior color .







I really enjoy getting pretty dishes . I got mine at Kmart, cost doesn't always equal durablity or beauty in my mind.







I got my towels at Kmart too. Really soft but not to heavy or large. DW doesn't like oversized or heavy towels.
I got a great buy on stainless steel at Marshalls. We had a goofy thread about getting permission to shop







. Did you read that too? We will be going to Minnsota in July. DH has done alot of mods; quicky flush, kithen drawer, & microwave vent completed this weekend. I think he said he is done with mods on the OB for now.
Gotta start packing!








jan


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You think he said he was done with the mods?









Maybe for the moment









Have fun on vacation

John


----------



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

Momto4boyz62 said:


> Growing up camping my folks had melamine plates. I just had cheapo stuff in our pop up but now that we are "moving up" I want to buy some nice melamine plates. I am having a terrible time finding any. Saw a really nice set at Linen n Things online but they are discontinued.
> 
> Found some really cute rooster ones on ebay but it is only a service for 4 (there are 6 of us)
> 
> ...


----------



## Martybeech (Mar 13, 2004)

Momto4boyz62 said:


> Growing up camping my folks had melamine plates. I just had cheapo stuff in our pop up but now that we are "moving up" I want to buy some nice melamine plates. I am having a terrible time finding any. Saw a really nice set at Linen n Things online but they are discontinued.
> 
> Found some really cute rooster ones on ebay but it is only a service for 4 (there are 6 of us)
> 
> ...


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> You think he said he was done with the mods?
> 
> 
> 
> ...










You're right, on Friday we went to Camping World and got a few more things. Yesterday Bill added another Maxi Vent cover to our bedroom, repaired the door holder that got broken and washed off the roof. Other odds and ends.. lightbulbs, fuses, battery disconnect, sewer hose support, etc. Oh, Yeh, we got an outdoor mat 9X12 and a "hotdog roasting thing" I think we got most of our gear for the first big trip. Food is next...chill the [email protected]#

See ya, Jan


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

California Jim said:


> We're using Corelle too and take no special precaution to protect it. Just stack the plates in the cabinet and close the door. No trouble after towing this way for 1500+ miles. My wife did put down some of that grip fabric on the bottom of the cabinet though.
> 
> Corelle is indestructable! I could have died when we were buying it in Wal-Mart. Martha and I are in the plate aisle looking at this stuff and she looks at me and says "ya know, you can drop this stuff and it wont break. Wanna see?" I'm a low key guy and reply "NO!". So she just smiles
> 
> ...


I have a friend who was always telling me her mother in law had these plates that wouldnt break.....we were having dinner at a single guy friend's house when we were washing dishes and I said "so, if I drop this, it wont break"....

To which Robin replies "No, watch" and she grabs it out of my hands and throws it on the floor - IT EXPLODES









I dont mean breaks into a few pieces, I mean EXPLODES into a MILLION pieces and it sounded like a gunshot - everyone came running....

Count yourself lucky your plate stayed together


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We just purchased some cheap "tupperware" like dishes (plates, bowls, cups) at Wal-Mart. They are much lighter than Corelle or melamine and won't break. They work great.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

You know when you are camping when the pattern of your dishes have to match the trailer









.........we did the same









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> You know when you are camping when the pattern of your dishes have to match the trailer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_OF COURSE THEY DO!!!_ It's all about the Outback!!!
We bought off e-Bay. I think they're called Country Blessings or something like that. Melamine. Full place setting (plates, bowls, mugs + lids/coasters) for 4 with a rustic looking Brown/tan/black Star & Crow design, and 4 more complementary plates with a Willow Tree, all with - yep - a cream base and rim. Even found black throw pillows to match - 1 with stars & the other with a willow tree.

Even at home, we tend to set the table and not to take meat directly from the grill to the plates - usually either let it rest for a bit (steak) or put on a serving tray (fish, burgers, etc.) and we have a heavier platter for that. Also generally don't put the dinner plates in the micro...so not a problem there, either.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> You know when you are camping when the pattern of your dishes have to match the trailer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer paper it goes with everything plus makes nice starter for the fire









Don


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thor said:


> You know when you are camping when the pattern of your dishes have to match the trailer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep...








Corelle for the Outback
These compliment the Outback Desert Rose interior.

I also have leaf placemats and leaf throw rugs...







gotta match.
MaeJae


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

MaeJae said:


> Thor said:
> 
> 
> > You know when you are camping when the pattern of your dishes have to match the trailer
> ...


Yep, the dishes have to match the decor.







I found plain color plates rather than the retro or beach scenes at Target in the melamine. They had bowls in the 4 pack too. Then they had the silverware with the handles that had all four colors. The knives are even like little steak knives so they worked out great. We were looking to keep the weight down, so we went with the plastic ware. I didn't want to use paper plates and cups because it only takes a minute to wash up and put away and even that becomes a family experience. It seems we get more better quality family meals in the Outback than we do at home because we are all going in separate directions and tend to eat on paper a lot at home. Isn't that pitiful?








Darlene


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

Corelle here too. With the rubber stuff for bottom of shelfs. My wife originally cut some small pieces to go between plates, but they were a pain and we never put them back after intial use.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Ok...the real question....do your napkins match your trailer ?









Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> Ok...the real question....do your napkins match your trailer ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh - yyyyyyuuuuuuuhhhhhhh







Don't your's?


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Thor said:


> Ok...the real question....do your napkins match your trailer ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep-er-oonie... 
The napkins are the nice dinner napkins from SAMS club, white of course...
to match the white cabinets and a green napkin holder.

MaeJae


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thor said:


> Ok...the real question....do your napkins match your trailer ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why sure......white paper goes with the white cabinets.....









Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thor said:


> Ok...the real question....do your napkins match your trailer ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why of course white paper towels go with anything









Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Don

you are so right. Do you use the paper towels with a pattern on them?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Thor said:


> Don
> 
> you are so right. Do you use the paper towels with a pattern on them?
> [snapback]103145[/snapback]​


"The quilted quicker picker upper......Bounty!!!"
























Steve


----------



## kampy (Feb 14, 2006)

j1mfrog said:


> I thought I had heard that you weren't supposed to use melamine in a microwave. I don't know if that's right or not.
> 
> Anyway, we bought some small compartmentalized plain white corelle plates at an outlet. They work great for camping. The compartmentalized idea is wonderful for the kids, the beans stay out of the fruit salad. We keep them in a drawer and don't use anything to prevent breakage. They just don't break. That Corelle stuff is pretty tough. We also got some small matching bowls, I think they call them rice bowls. They work good too.
> [snapback]25667[/snapback]​


You are right Melamine is not microwave safe. The plates absorb the MW"s and this causes them to get really hot. So if you do use them in the MW make sure you have hot pads available. 
Kampy


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

"Melmac" Isn't that where ALF is from?


----------



## cabullydogs (Jul 12, 2008)

Even though our other rv friends look at us funny, I can't stand the thought of using paper and plastic, I'm trying to be more green. I'll only use them if we are worried about water consumption while dry camping.

Otherwise we have glass dishes that were just an extra set of dishes around the house. I also cut thr grip liner to keep in between the dishes. Works like a charm.

Meredith


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ya pulled this one from the depths....over 2.5 years old.

We have plastic plates...wash and reuse over and over. No waste...no chance of breaking.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

This is an oldie but a goodie!! We have melamine with roosters. I collect roosters, soooo....


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

We've been using the Corell in our boat for the past 13 years, in the 5er for 5000 miles, and at our family cabin for 10 years. Had one plate break in all the years. Highly recommend.

Wish I'd seen your demonstration in WalMart!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

This past weekend we found a really good biy at a yardsale - we bought 7 heavy plastic dishes plus 3 large plastic pint glasses for $1.00!!

Rick


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Corelle in the house for 23 years and Corelle in the trailer for the last 4 years (brown pattern from thrift stores).

I use the Corelle for breakfast and dinner and I use paper for lunch (as we are usually in a hurry to get back in the water somewhere and do not want to do lunch dishes).

Over the years, I have broken some Corelle and it does shatter in allot of pieces. I have not broken any in the trailer yet (just non skid on the bottom of the shelf) but at least I know there is allot more of the brown Corelle out there at hardly any cost...

I too grew up with Melamine (at my parents cottage). It would be OK but it is very hard to find a matching pattern that is marked "microwave safe". I love eating eggs and steak on a "non-marking" real plate.

And no, my napkins do not match (just plain)...


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

We use the Melamine plates that have been handed down for 3 generations. My Grandmother handed them down. I would love to replace them, but feel guilty thinking about it. We only use them for steaks or things that need a durable plate. Paper is the most used item we have. I even tried to pass them on to the next generation and they looked at me and said "give it up mom, we are tired of those."


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

fourwalls said:


> We use the Melamine plates that have been handed down for 3 generations. My Grandmother handed them down. I would love to replace them, but feel guilty thinking about it. We only use them for steaks or things that need a durable plate. Paper is the most used item we have. I even tried to pass them on to the next generation and they looked at me and said "give it up mom, we are tired of those."


My mom knew how much I loved her melamine but all that was left to pass down to me were 3 small bowls and a serving plate that has now cracked...It is funny how we get attached to things...My kids don't understand why I am so attached to those bowls...


----------

